# Look 585 - Another Question



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

I just picked up a new 585 frame that I will be putting together soon. Currently I ride a Madone in 54 size. When I was measured for the new Look frame, dealer thought that the 55 cm would be too large (I am 5'8") especially given to top tube length. Apparetnly the geometry on the 585 is more agressive then my Madone and they felt it would stretch me out too far. So, we agreed the 53 would be best. I thought that I had bought the 53 but when I looked at the size chart on Look frames when I got home, it states that the large frame equates to a 55 cm. The frame I was sold has no measurements marked other then an L for large so I am assuming they sold me the incorrect size.?.. They did not seem as knowledgable about the frame sizes as they should have been, could not decide how Look measures certian sizes.... any help appreciated before I begin the build! Thanks.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

Look frame goemetry is listed at: http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/

Measure the virtual top tube length, if it's 54cm you have a size 53 frame.


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*Still confused*



Koop said:


> Look frame goemetry is listed at: http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/
> 
> Measure the virtual top tube length, if it's 54cm you have a size 53 frame.


sorry for my ignorance - not sure what the virtual top tube would be, but if my frame is marked L can I assume it is the 55 cm and not the 53? the chats i have seen say that the medium = 53 and the large = 55. i don't have a tape here at the moment and see no other measurements or markings on the tube other then the L for size....


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Hate to break the news to you, but at 5'8" a Large is likely too big for you. Look frames have very long top tubes and if you were on a 54cm Madone, then the Medium would have likely fit you like a glove. I am 5"9" and the Medium is a perfect fit. I ride it with a 120mm stem. How long was the stem on your Trek?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

windcheater said:


> sorry for my ignorance - not sure what the virtual top tube would be, but if my frame is marked L can I assume it is the 55 cm and not the 53? the chats i have seen say that the medium = 53 and the large = 55. i don't have a tape here at the moment and see no other measurements or markings on the tube other then the L for size....


size L or 55 is 56 cm virtual top tube. I have one. 55cm is seat tube measurement.


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*thats what i thought*

thanks - will call the dealer and let them know they screwed up. hopefully they will not give me a problem with the exchange since it was, in fact, thier fault. thanks again for the intel.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Size*

Yes, L is 55cm. At 5'8" and riding a 54cm Trek, a Large 585 will be to big for you. Most guys riding a 55cm Look are going to be in the 5'11" to 6'1" range.

FWIW, I rode a 58cm Trek 5200 and ride a 55cm Look.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*more feedback*



FLbiker said:


> Yes, L is 55cm. At 5'8" and riding a 54cm Trek, a Large 585 will be to big for you. Most guys riding a 55cm Look are going to be in the 5'11" to 6'1" range.
> 
> FWIW, I rode a 58cm Trek 5200 and ride a 55cm Look.


Similar story down under....(Australia)

I am just over 5 foot 8 inches (5'8" & 1/2 inches or 173cm, 83cm inseam) and I ride Madone 54cm with 110mm stem. I used to ride 56cm Trek 1000 (same basic frame geometry) with a 100mm stem and still it felt a little bit too big so I went a size down. 54cm Madone seems to fit me ok after 1000 miles so far.

I was going to buy a Look 555 (very similar geometry to 585) and the LBS measured me and said that a 53cm Look 555 is the most optimal size for me with either 100mm or 110mm stem. Hope this helps you.

PS, FWIW: why did I not buy Look 555 and bought a 2005 Madone 5.9? Huge price difference (end of year, new model sale on Trek in July-Aug here in Australia, about US$900 cheaper than built-up Look 555 - equivalent parts). I really liked Look 555 but I felt there is no way the price difference is justified and Trek seems to have a longer frame/fork warranty than Look does. I think Looks needs to offer fully built bikes across the range like Trek/Giant/Specialized/etc to be more price competitive or destined to remain a semi-exclusive niche player, IMHO.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> Similar story down under....(Australia)
> 
> I am just over 5 foot 8 inches (5'8" & 1/2 inches or 173cm, 83cm inseam) and I ride Madone 54cm with 110mm stem. I used to ride 56cm Trek 1000 (same basic frame geometry) with a 100mm stem and still it felt a little bit too big so I went a size down. 54cm Madone seems to fit me ok after 1000 miles so far.
> 
> ...



Look has no desire to compete with mass market taiwan carbon, hand made french carbon takes longer to build, therefore costs more and best of all rides better, its all about ride quality for them, not cheap bikes


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*not quite so fast, your bias is showing 8^)*



sirbikealot said:


> Look has no desire to compete with mass market taiwan carbon, hand made french carbon takes longer to build, therefore costs more and best of all rides better, its all about ride quality for them, not cheap bikes


I may be less Look biased....... 8^) So, IMHO.

AFAIK, a lot of it (or even most of it now?) actually North African carbon versus Taiwan carbon except the very top end frames. Where is 2006 Look 555 made? In any case I bet the carbon quality is comparable now, in 2004+. Carbon is no longer rocket science in 2004+. It is a commodity. Ponder this: why does Look offer less of a warranty compared to some of the Taiwan/US built bikes? Sure the claim of designed in France is there (and so what? I had a new Peugeot car until last year, never again) but Trek/Specialized/Scott/Cannondale/etc claim they design in US/EU also..... 

as for no desire to compete - that is a cop out, quite frankly - if they we able sell as many as Cannondale/Trek/Specialized/etc do then they would. They are in the business of making money. Shareholders would expect nothing less than more profits.

Fact is that I would love to buy a Look 555 or 565 to keep my 2005 Madone 5.9 company but I think that (no doubt, terrific) 2005/6 Look 555 is not worth more than a 2005 Madone 5.9 and I doubt it has any frame superiority. It has more exclusivity for sure. Money talks.


----------



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Size M or L*

I currently ride a Cannondale and have a distsnce of 755 mm BB to saddle top. Plan to buy a 585 but can´t if M or L will fit me best. Can anyone help as I´m not able to test ride before I buy the frame. Thanks.


----------

